# New Irons!



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, I just got new irons for my birthday. I got the new Cleveland CG Gold's. They look really nice and I have heard good things about them. Anyone hit them or know anything about them?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new sticks!

I've only hit the CG Golds off a mat in the store, but I liked them. They felt soft and had a nice setup look to them, not too big an offset.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I got the Adams hybrids and I've played twice and what an improvment in the game for me. I'd be playing more but due to climate, its either to cold, below 40f, or snow. I'm begining to believe clubs can make a differance. keep your head down
Bob


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'm begining to believe clubs can make a difference.


I've become a believer too, provided you have room for improvement and choose the right club that can provide what your swing is lacking.

But I can't imagine how string you have to be to brave temperatures like that and play. My refrigerator isn't that cold!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Irons*



DennisM said:


> I've become a believer too, provided you have room for improvement and choose the right club that can provide what your swing is lacking.
> 
> But I can't imagine how string you have to be to brave temperatures like that and play. My refrigerator isn't that cold!


Yesterday afternoon it was 38F for the high and I played, it was worth it. I just pictured each one of my students on the ball and got tremendous distance. The Veterans administration has me classified as slightly unstable. 1. for spending twenty one years in the military an 2. becoming a teacher.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Yesterday afternoon it was 38F for the high and I played, it was worth it. I just pictured each one of my students on the ball and got tremendous distance. The Veterans administration has me classified as slightly unstable. 1. for spending twenty one years in the military an 2. becoming a teacher.:laugh:


I'd never say your unstable, if fact I welcome your views on golf and I'm gald to hear that I'm not the only one who pictures people as my golf ball. The only problem with me doing that is i tend to try to send it in to space and it doesnt always work. And you two a slowly convicing me that maybe i should get some new clubs to inprove my game.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok I went to the range today with my new 6 iron. I LOVE IT! It flies nice and high and feels amazing. can't wait to get on the real course and play a round.


----------

